# Festplatte kopfüber einbauen



## Speeedymauss (13. April 2014)

*Festplatte kopfüber einbauen*

Hallo,
da ich momentan an meinem Gehäuse arbeite und versuche möglichst viel Platz zu bekommen, muss ich meine Festplatte umlegen.
Kann man Festplatten ohne Probleme kopfüber einbauen? Also leiterplatte nach oben und aufkleber nach unten? Oder gibts dabei Probleme?
MfG


----------



## Deep Thought (13. April 2014)

*AW: Festplatte kopfüber einbauen*

Ich würde meine Hand dafür zwar nicht nicht ins Feuer legen wollen, aber das sollte kein Problem sein.
Nur schräg einbauen sollte man eine Festplatte nicht, das vertragen die Lager nicht auf Dauer. Ansonsten ist die Einbaulage egal.


----------



## ebastler (13. April 2014)

*AW: Festplatte kopfüber einbauen*

Naja, in unserer NAS liefen zwei alte Maxtor Platten Jahrelang auf der Seitenkante stehend, das sollte eigentlich auch kein Problem sein, glaube ich.
Bin mir aber auch nicht wirklich sicher


----------



## C0d3ma5t3r (13. April 2014)

*AW: Festplatte kopfüber einbauen*

Hallo, 
ich habs damals aus verschiedenen Gründen für ein Casecon gemacht und hatte die Platte ca. 2-3 Jahr eim selben Zustand verbaut. Es gab keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## Speeedymauss (13. April 2014)

*AW: Festplatte kopfüber einbauen*

ok gut, danke für die antworten, dann kann ich die mit gutem gewissen auf den kopf stellen


----------



## C0d3ma5t3r (13. April 2014)

*AW: Festplatte kopfüber einbauen*



Speeedymauss schrieb:


> ok gut, danke für die antworten, dann kann ich die mit gutem gewissen auf den kopf stellen


 
Bei Notebooks sind die 2,5" HDDs auch oft verkehrt herum^^


----------



## Speeedymauss (13. April 2014)

*AW: Festplatte kopfüber einbauen*

stimmt  aber hätt ja sein können, dass die großen anders reagieren, warum auch immer...


----------



## S754 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Festplatte kopfüber einbauen*

Ist wurscht wie du die Platten einbaust. Die haben keine "richtige Einbauseite". Im Laptop sind die meistens verkehrt und im alten Rechner hatte ich die HDD fast 1 Jahrzehnt stehend im Betrieb. Bei vielen Gehäusen wie dem Fractal Design Core 1000 kann man die HDDs auch nur schräg einbauen.


----------

